# Action Shot



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to share a pic of Jaspers recent weekend away. She had a great time, always up to some sort of activity! Smiling happy 9 month old dog!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pic! She is so pretty


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

One more ....


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the pics!! What kind of frisbee is that? I have been looking for one like that and do not know where to find them....Any ideas!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

cornwall or the isles of scilly or am i well off?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Jasper is beautiful... and aren't they just so much fun to be around?!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there

Thank for your comments. I'm not entirely sure what kind the frisbee is, but I have found some on e-bay for you which are similar 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Soft-Flying-R...ames_Outdoor_Toys_ET&var=&hash=item9bffa1ae66


Andy - you were right in suggesting somewhere in the UK (I get the impression most people on this forum are from America). The pictures are taken in Elie, Fife, Scotland, an incredibly beautiful place!!

Ms whipple - you are totally right - they are the most incredible and entertaining dogs I have ever had the privildge of owning!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thank for your comments. I'm not entirely sure what kind the frisbee is, but I have found some on e-bay for you which are similar
> 
> ...


other end of the country 
lovely dog though! and looks like an amazing place!!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

*Action Shot!*

great photos!
We are not far from elie and floyd loves to run on the beach when we are there, its a beautiful place and great for Vizslas!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all replys.

x


----------

